# Refrigerator life of raw egg salad dressing?



## swenny (Sep 20, 2010)

How long can you keep a salad dressing in the refrig that uses a eggs?


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 20, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't be using raw unpasteurized eggs in a salad dressing, but that being the case I would consume with 1-2 days at best.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 20, 2010)

In light of all the recent hoopla about raw eggs, I wouldn't be using them at all.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 20, 2010)

What's the recipe for your salad dressing and the source of your eggs?


----------



## swenny (Sep 20, 2010)

It is a ceasar salad dressing, eggs bought in the store


----------



## Littlechef (Sep 21, 2010)

I personally wouldn't eat something with raw eggs, JMHO . . . but if you are using Eggland's Best eggs, their website says that they triple vaccinate their hens again Salmonella.

In any case, I agree with mcnerd . . . 1 to 2 days tops.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 21, 2010)

Tough to make a decent Tiramisu without raw egg yolks?


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 22, 2010)

Zero.


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 22, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Tough to make a decent Tiramisu without raw egg yolks?


But very easy to pasteurize the raw egg(s) so they are safe.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 22, 2010)

mcnerd said:


> But very easy to pasteurize the raw egg(s) so they are safe.



OK I'll bite.  How does one pasteurize a raw egg at home?


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 22, 2010)

How to Pasteurize Eggs at Home | eHow.com


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2010)

...and we have this from the USDA:
_
*Can Shell Eggs Be Pasteurized?*
Shell eggs can be pasteurized by a processor if FDA approves the process. Pasteurized shell eggs are now available at some grocery stores. Like all eggs, they must be kept refrigerated. The equipment to pasteurize shell eggs isn't available for home use, and it is not possible to pasteurize shell eggs at home without cooking the contents of the egg.

_

Shell Eggs from Farm to Table | USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info, McNerd and Andy. 

I found it hard to believe it could be done at home.  I'll go with the USDA.

*Can Shell Eggs Be Pasteurized?*
				                  Shell eggs can be pasteurized by a processor if FDA approves  				                  the process. Pasteurized shell eggs are now available at some  				                  grocery stores. Like all eggs, they must be kept refrigerated.  				                  The equipment to pasteurize shell eggs isn't available for home  				                  use, and it is not possible to pasteurize shell eggs at home  				                  without cooking the contents of the egg.


----------

